# Dermestid beetles



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

I had some for a while they do a really good job cleaning up skulls. They need to be kept @ around 80 degrees or they dont eat much. They need to be kept in a dry environmet. You dont want to put skulls in with them that have been picked up without freezing them or you will get mites that will kill your collony. And the beetles STINK!!! So you dont want to keep them in your house! (If you dont believe me ask my wife!)


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, the best dermisted setup I have seen cost around 150 bucks just for the tank.

It was a 100 gallon tank(short wide and long) with a custom top fitted. the top was airtite, and had a bathroom exhaust fan mounted and the guy piped the thing out of his basement window. This eliminated the stench.

there way no bedding in the tank(easy clean up) he used egg crate flats for them to hide in and then he had a wire rack to place skulls and bones on. this was around a 5000 beetle colony, so even when they were not working a bone/skull they were retched.

Also for mite Problems, which you WILL get regardless. you can buy predatory mites called hypoaspis miles. they will eat other mites and leave your beetles alone. you can order them fairly cheap online. 

Here is a good read, The is on the forums I frequent for my "other" hobby.

There are details on keeping, maintaining..and quite a lot of good info.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...stid-beetles-at-work&highlight=skull+cleaning


----------

